# Surf Fishing - Seacrest Beach



## DuckNut

Sorry I can't help Dave...I have never been there.

There is a website boatlessfishing.com that covers these topics and I am sure it would be of some use.

Have a great vacation.


----------



## Mike_Poczik

check out pensacolafishingforum. Lots of good info on there as well as halfhitch.com. I was up there 2 years ago and could pretty much stay steady on trout and ladyfish with curltail jigs and chunked the ladyfish for a heavy surf rod and caught 2'-4' sharks quite regular. While up there go over to http://www.floridastateparks.org/stjoseph/default.cfm if you have time, there is a very large bay just before and inside the park with some great wade fishing for redfish and trout.


----------



## TidewateR

I love this area of Florida! We stay just to the west in a little place called 4 mile village. In March, definetly hit up the coastal dune lakes along hwy 30-A...bring a kayak if at all possible. We have had success using fluke baits like bass assassin rigged weedless. Also, if you are up for a little drive, head west to Sandestin and get a day pass. There are stupid amounts of lakes back there to enjoy. For the adventureous, fish the numerous creeks/rivers in the blackwater river area. 

-For the beach, I rarely use live bait, although my cousin does well with the ole sand flea set up (too boring for me). Dead shrimp off the bottom works well too for pomps and reds, although you must sift through the catfish. I like to throw crocadile spoons or flies for ladyfish, bluefish, redfish, spanish mackeral, or anything else willing to bit...ya never know out there. Work different depths and holes until you find the ticket.


----------



## Gator_Bob

I don't fish the Gulf but if you post this question here:http://www.surfishingflorida.com/ you will get alot of replies.


----------

